# Prices will drop again (solar)



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Those whacky engineers are at it again:

http://www.technologyreview.com/energy/39887/?p1=A1

Summary: New process to make the silicon blanks used in existing manufacturing processes at 1/2 cost, and flexible to boot. May require slight process changes at the assembly fabs, but is otherwise a straight substitute for 300mm wafers.


----------



## Hoosier_Daddy (Nov 8, 2011)

That is great news. I am planning on moving my family to a larger house this year. I want to add a solar energy setup for my house and workshop. My father has has a solar energy home grid for nearly 20 years. 

After I get my family moved I can get my EV project completed. I plan on recharging my EV with 100% solar energy. I'd also use wind, but the wind is not strong enough here for reliable energy.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

I think this particular announcement is especially promising because the same process can be made to create flexible micro-layers of Gallium Arsenide as well as Silicon. It would be most fantastic if they can start making efficient roof tiles that don't look tacky - so many neighborhoods in the U.S. have covenants that would preclude anything that "doesn't look nice." If they can solve that problem, then there will be no need to have a spare quarter acre to plant your panels.


----------



## ricksmol (Jul 7, 2008)

I live in a Homeowners Association set up. When I installed my solar panels two years ago, they could not say anything. There is a law in California that prohibits HOA's from denying solar permits on the basis of aesthetics.
As a matter of fact the association asked me to do a write up in their monthly newspaper explaining the benefits and costs of the solar set up.


----------

